# What size people for Bachmann Passenger Car



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am an O modeler and am not familiar with the various sizes of G scale, I am attempting to restore a couple of G scale Bachmann passenger cars.

What size people do I want? 1:24 or 1:32? Something different?

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Well, obviously you want to purchase figures in one of those scales..Or at least vie for the smaller 1:32 to be located in the cars as 1:1 scale people vary in size anyway; thus might as well go for the smaller people, if I understand your question... 
What about contacting Bmann or check ebay for same cars / will possibly state their scale in their ads....


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Google says G scale is 1:22.5 or 1:24.
#1 Scale is a slightly different scale that uses the same 45mm width track apparently.

1:32 might look good, might look a bit small, but inside passenger cars you can’t see them well anyway, they’re sitting, etc.
So… both would probably be ok?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had a G scale outdoor layout up until about 6 or 7 years ago so some of this may be outdated. G scale is unlike all other scales in that it comes in different sizes or scales that run on #1 gauge track of 45 mm. Bachmann was modelled as narrow gauge trains and was either 1:20.3 or 1:22.5, I don't remember which. LGB was also one of those. I had heard of 1:24, aka half-inch scale, but I never saw any of it and I think it was abandoned. 1:29, which is 3 times HO, was the size that most standard gauge trains were manufactured in by USA trains and Aristocraft. ( Aristocraft is now out of business.) However that is not an accurate scale for standard gauge. 1:32 is accurate for standard gauge and is made by Williams trains.

So having said all that, I believe 1:32 passengers would be too small. I had a narrow gauge Bachmann Gramps tank car, for obvious reasons, that looked OK in my 1:29 scale trains so I think you might get by with either of those scale people. Sorry to go on but G scale is a whole different animal in model railroading.


----------

